# Barrel Racers I need some advice and pics of your racers!



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

His back is a tad long but nothing terrible.. Other than that I actually really like him. Nice butt, shoulders, nice balanced legs.. I LOVE that little head of his. I think if he enjoys barrels and you take the training very slow then he could do very well at local shows. 

I actually like thicker horses so I'm a little partial to them. How tall is he? Age? 

My gelding is a QH, and my mares are appendix registered. Nikki is built more like a TB with some narrow features where as Lark (Black mare) is built really wide, and then Hickory is a little brick house, very short and thick. 

Nikki









Lark









Hickory









You can see how Nikki (Left) is built narrower then my other two.









Here you can see just how wide Lark is.









These aren't the best pictures but they're the best I have with me right now.


----------



## MrBeCharming (May 18, 2012)

Thank you! He is eight we have just done western pleasure English and halter so far but I took him to the coast and let him run and he kept up with my mare so I think he can have speed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrBeCharming (May 18, 2012)

Your kids are cute. Btw. Thanks for posting pics 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I think he might do okay. But training a barrel horse isn't a 30 day type of thing. It's takes 12-24 months to produce a barrel horse because no steps should be missed in their training. It's way easier to ruin a barrel horse then train one. And then it takes even longer to fix the problems when you could have just training them correctly in the first place. So please take your time.

Your boy is...thick. There's no denying it. He will probably do okay though at a local level. And he'll certainly be fun to ride. As long as you have fun with him, that's all that matters anyways.

Here are my racers.
1st is Rumor. Appendix QH...Completely race bred.
2nd is Chilly. APHA with QH lines. Pleasure/All-Around bred.
3rd is Avalanche. Grade QH/Morgan. Built like the old school Quarter's. 14 hands and majorly stocky.
4th is Nutmegg. My mom's Spanish Mustang/Curly cross. He places consistently top 5 in local speed events.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I thought that horse was a stallion...? Im not sure if they allow them in all local shows


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I loooove your horse, he's a pretty good looking boy. My 3 are complete opposites of each other 

Peanut: Actually a seasoned team roping horse, but can run a decent pattern too.









Squiggy: My up-and-coming barrel horse, she's got a good start on barrels.









And Foxy: Givemalicken/Blue Boy Quincy bred 2 year old


----------



## MeganJoey57 (Aug 1, 2012)

I saw a horse this past Saturday running a nbha show who was way bulkier than your horse! I think your horse has a good shot at barrels as long as she has proper training, she might have a harder time actually turning but practice can help it. I would post pics of my barrel horse, but stupid phone won't let me 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

My concern is not the width of the horse at all. I have seen a ton of stocky horses do extremely well. Bailey, the mare I had before, was a freakin' tank.










Selena is decently wide, but not huge. She's small, but she's definitely a stock type...










My only concern would be the halter body type. He definitely is a lot better than most I have seen, as far as I can see he is a lovely horse with a nice type. He should do fine at local shows with the right training.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

My mare is built a lot like him and I have just started her on barrels. The only problem I had was getting her to be bending through her rib cage. Just did a lot of walk and trot work around the barrels and taught her to bend properly, now she is doing great. Haven't made it to any actual jackpots but thinking by next month we should hbe ready to run!

I'll try and get some decent pics of her for you to see!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Your stallion sems very upright in his front pasterns. I am not a barrel racer, but they would concern me for any sort of impact sport.


----------



## MrBeCharming (May 18, 2012)

Stallions are pretty much accepted any where as long as you are 18 or over. Thank you everyone for your comments I am going to start him slowly he has a decent reining foundation already. We are in no hurry. I also have a cute little mare I might start too see which one turns out to be more competitive. 
This is her. 
















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I personally like her better  She looks more agile.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I really like her too, she does fit the "barrel racing" look more so than the stallion..Honestly I like both a lot, I'm not sure which I'd go with in the end, i don't know them personally so I'm not sure of either of their temperments, training ability, physical ability, or mind set..


----------



## mnl764 (Apr 8, 2012)

*Hahahaha*



DrumRunner said:


> His back is a tad long but nothing terrible.. Other than that I actually really like him. Nice butt, shoulders, nice balanced legs.. I LOVE that little head of his. I think if he enjoys barrels and you take the training very slow then he could do very well at local shows.
> 
> I actually like thicker horses so I'm a little partial to them. How tall is he? Age?
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the photos! Love your horses and boy are they hefty. Was giggling a bit at you referring to Nikki as narrow......but you are right, she is built narrower if you dont count her girth  Your horses look very happy!!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

But we all know Hickory is the widest of them all....:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

At least she didnt say Hickory was narrow. ****! We'd all be scratching our heads in confusion... :rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

**** Thanks, yeah..mine tend to run on the chunky side.. SH and CLa, you two should be ashamed picking on my fatties.. CLa I can understand a little, but you, SH, Nooo..I recall seeing a picture of a huge Selena. lol


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I think he should do fine! The horse I ride in lessons is a gooood barrel horse and trust me he can turn and he's huge. Just do a lot of flexibility exercises 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Drum, have you seen recent pics of my Chilly girl? ;-) I have no room to talk. (But at least i can blame it on pregnancy, hahaha)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

**** yes, I've seen Chili pictures..I was going to let pregnancy pass too.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

xD Drum

If Selena would stop eating everyone elses food we wouldn't have this problem. :lol:


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I think he has halter horse legs, very straight with very straight pasterns. I would be concerned about long term soundness with him.


----------

